# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Where to Change CAD to JMD?

## SriJah

Hello,

I am arriving tomorrow in Montego Bay and then traveling to Treasure Beach via private driver.  Can anyone recommend the bet Cambio to change money at?  I know the airport is not very good.  Is there a cambio at the Megamart?  Does it have good rates?  

Thanks!

----------


## hey_mon

Sorry, we always change it here.  If your driver is someone you know he could recommend the best place.  We have used Canadian the odd time in Treasure Beach, but wouldn’t rely on it for the whole trip.  Not much help here but hope you have a great time!  Just a thought, maybe throw this up on the Negril message board.  There are some really well seasoned boardies, a lot in Negril this week, and they may be able to help you out here!

----------


## johng

hey_mon,

How you keepin?? How about some photos and words about your recent trip to Treasure Beach?? Where did you end up staying?

Walk good,
Johng

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0ru6xX0l9U

----------


## M&G Montreal

> hey_mon,
> 
> How you keepin?? How about some photos and words about your recent trip to Treasure Beach?? Where did you end up staying?
> 
> Walk good,
> Johng
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0ru6xX0l9U


Just posted on South Coast Board ... I would be interested in your experiences in TB!  Please, comply with your friend's requesr!

----------


## bigbamboo

This is the ATM at Jack Sprat's.  It's on your right as you pull into the parking lot.I didn't use it but saw plenty of people going in and out over the week we were in TB. If that doesn't work for you definitely ask your driver. Ours hooked us up pretty good.

----------


## SriJah

Figured it out... Got change in Montego. 
 Been here for a few days.  Will do a little report when I get back.    Enjoying the place!

----------

